# Color Chart???



## Orchid-fever (May 11, 2008)

I am a first year student judge and every other judge at my center has an Exotica Color Chart. I have asked several of them but no one knows where to get another (is thier's the last). If any one has any information about where to buy a copy or someone willing to give away a copy please let me know. I would so appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## charlie c (May 11, 2008)

Orchid-fever,

Wasn't that originally published by the RHS? You might want to check their site.

charlie c


----------



## carrilloenglish (May 13, 2008)

Funny,

I am also a student judge in the Northeast Center looking for one. No one remembers where he or she got it from. Ironically, most judges have them.

Christian


----------



## NYEric (May 13, 2008)

If you find a source let me know also, thanx.


----------



## Wendy (May 13, 2008)

I found this searching Yahoo. Don't know if it helps or not.

COLOUR CHARTS


Colour charts have been used to standardise the descriptions on plants. As personal opinion and biases may result in inaccuracies, there is a need for uniformity in describing plants around the world. Two accepted charts exist and are widely used. These are the Royal Horticultural Society (RHS) and Exotica. 


Colour descriptions should be used when describing leaves, flower parts, stems and any other item worth noting. 


The advantage of the colour charts in book such as Exotica is that as you read about the plant you can refer to the colour charts to get a better idea of the plant.


----------



## Kyle (May 13, 2008)

What about a Pantone color chart?

Kyle


----------



## John D. (May 13, 2008)

There are others - such as what I think are referred to as the Pantone color standards. Not the usual orchid color comparisons that we are used to but are usefull in making more absolute comparisons - see the hybridizers forum as they discuss comparing the color of a blue Phal.


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 14, 2008)

http://www.rhs.org.uk/Learning/Publications/pubs_library_colourchart.htm

This thing?


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

Crap! Do you realize how much money that is!?


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 14, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Crap! Do you realize how much money that is!?



That was my first thought too. Makes you wanna go raid the paint aisle at home depot, no?


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2008)

My thoughts exactly! :evil:


----------



## Orchid-fever (May 14, 2008)

I appreciate the lively discussion. It is the Exotice color chart in particular that my center uses / recomends. It is strange as CarriloEnglish said, all judges seem to have one but there are none to be had? If anyone does come across 1,2, or apparently 3, we would all be happy.


----------



## swamprad (May 15, 2008)

I wonder if you are referring to the Exotica Horticultural Color Guide, located at pages 37 and 38 of Exotica 3 Pictorial Cyclopedia of Exotic Plants (Century Edition) by Alfred Byrd Graf, published 1970 by Roehrs Company. If so, I guess you would want to look for a copy of this out-of-print book. Hope this helps.


----------



## tenman (May 25, 2008)

*Exotica is a book.*

I have a copy of Exotica 3, 1968 edition, by Alfred Byrd Graf, over 1800 pages. I don't know how many (if any) later editions were published. The color chart in this one is one page with 84 colors. 

I suggest the following:

Get thee to a library and view their latest edition and photocopy it; failing that get the latest edition through interlibrary loan and copy it from that.

Good luck!


----------



## MoreWater (May 26, 2008)

that one on the RHS site - I think my mom has one from her tapestry days. I wonder how much it cost her!?!


----------

